# 3 Kids' Car Seats in back of Jetta



## 262roadrunner (Jul 31, 2008)

Anybody know which car seats fit in the back of a Jetta? We have a 2006 Jetta and would like to fit 2 toddler car seats (forward facing) and 1 infant (rear facing) car seat in the back. The kids are all under 3 and cannot use the booster seats yet.


----------



## duglas (Oct 6, 2005)

Never going to happen.. I tried to fit a rear facing seat in the back of a Jetta and I could not fit in the drivers seat..
Plus there was not enough room on either side to fit another seat.. I tried the same in a Passat, a little more room but 3 seats would never fit...
I even went to Audi and tried in an A6 and 3 seats would fit but when you shut the door they all hit each other and could not latch the seat belt..
Only thing we found that actually could fit 1 rear facing, 1 toddler, and 1 booster seat in the rear seat was the new 4 door Jeep Wrangler.. I ended up getting an A3 and just figuring my daughter can sit in the front in a booster, not the safest but legal.. (Wife has a Sequioa 8 seater)


----------



## 262roadrunner (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (duglas) GOT 3 CAR SEATS IN BACK SEAT !*

I got 2 forward-facing car seats and 1 rear-facing car seat in the back of my 2005 Jetta! I also got it checked from a certified car seat technician. Yes, the rear-facing has to be behind the passenger seat, as my husband cannot drive with it installed behind him. I am short, so the rear-facing seat works fine behind the passenger seat. The forward-facing car seats are Sunshine Kids Radian65. The rear-facing (infant) car seat is the Graco Snug Ride (installed with base).


----------

